# Anything by Orson Scott Card



## The Holy Moly (Feb 2, 2005)

&lt;stands in awe>


----------



## Night Wraith (Feb 2, 2005)

I thought that the Ender's Game series was pretty darn good; of course, the final books lacked interesting substance to me. 

My friend said he wrote the story for a game, but I can't think of the name  :evil:


----------



## crzywriter (Feb 2, 2005)

this is gonna sound pathetic, but i think i own every book that that man wrote. see, i don't do things by half measures. i either love an author and buy all their stuff or i hate them and cringe when they are mentioned. *sigh* there really is somthing wrong w/ me.

~Crzy


----------



## Selorian (Feb 2, 2005)

It was Enders Game and Starship Troopers by Heinlien (spelling?) that extended my interest toward sci fi. The Ender Series was great. I especially liked the Speaker of the Dead. What an interesting concept- speaking the truth of a persons life at their funeral.


----------



## Aevin (Feb 3, 2005)

I'm rereading Ender's Game right now.  It's one of my favorite books ever.  I've read several of OSC's books, but mostly in the Ender Series.  I grew bored with "Enchantment" before I reached the end, unfortunately.  I guess even an amazing writer can't be all good.


----------



## stereomuse (Feb 3, 2005)

crzywriter said:
			
		

> i don't do things by half measures. i either love an author and buy all their stuff or i hate them and cringe when they are mentioned.
> 
> ~Crzy




That's exactly how I am... *sighs* :read:


----------



## crzywriter (Feb 3, 2005)

Yeh, you should see my bookcases. sometimes i'll have a whole shelf full of books by an author i like. the box under my bed is reserved for those books who never managed to spark my interest. they are the rejects.


----------



## Night Wraith (Feb 4, 2005)

I must say speaker for the dead was one of the books that got me interested in writing. Rbert Jordan's got me the rest of the way.


----------



## Zatoichi (Feb 4, 2005)

The books that inspired me to write were Tolkien and Card's writings. Both were very original and made me consider that perhaps it is possible to be original and interesting even though the book market is so flooded.


----------



## Night Wraith (Feb 4, 2005)

There plots can be very itricate at times. This is what I strive for, though I rarely acheive it :cry:


----------



## Talia_Brie (Feb 7, 2005)

Are you all excited about the upcoming Enders Game movie, or are you just getting ready to be disappointed?


----------



## Ralizah (Feb 7, 2005)

I didn't like the first book, but Speaker for the Dead was excellent.


----------



## The Holy Moly (Feb 7, 2005)

Talia, I didn't even know about a movie!  If the movie has quality film making behind it, and they focus only on Ender's Game I think it is possible to make a good movie out of the book.

It's not like they are trying to make a movie out of Battlefield Earth or something.   

Ralizah, I liked Children of the Mind the best.


----------



## Talia_Brie (Feb 7, 2005)

The most recent update I have been able to find was Feb 2004, unfortunately, so it might ahve been shelved by now. At that point Card had drafted a screenplay, and Warner Bros had contracted the two guys who wrote X Men 2 to polish and finish it. 

Warner Bros have optioned the rights to the first two books, and look like they're going to try to combine the two into one film. I haven't read them so I don't know how, or if, that will work.

What do you think?


----------



## The Holy Moly (Feb 7, 2005)

Wow Talia I just read Talia Brie and the Priestess of Light...and I read the whole thing!  It was great!  I was really into it.  Fantastic writing 


Oooh that would be a bad thing.  Ender's Game is very action oriented where as Speaker is definitely not.  You would have a move that the first two hours would be action packed and the last two hours would be focused on drama I think.  It surely wouldn't make for a good four hour movie.

From reading the books it sounds like a most definite dud.  From anyone who hasn't read the books...I think it will just be confusing.  Too much storytelling in too little time.

Unless of course they make it a 16 hour movie series only for TV.


----------



## Talia_Brie (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback. I appreciate it.

The Talia Brie Project is on hold at the moment, about 1/3 through the second book, while I work on something new.

I'm glad you enjoyed the story though. Talia Brie and the Throne of Dorsen is almost my favourite, but you have to read them in order.


----------



## Talia_Brie (Feb 8, 2005)

I can't find anything else on this movie, except a release date sometime in 2006.

My confidence is waining.

And apparantly it's Enders Game and Enders Shadow that have been optioned. Not sure how they are going to do it, but I'd expect something like Master and Commander. That was based on two books, with elements from each being cobbled together to make a whole film. So I'd expect they'll try to reference some of the material from Enders Shadow into the training element of Enders Game. I haven't read the books, so I'm not sure.


----------



## The Holy Moly (Feb 8, 2005)

That would work a little better I think since those two books are the same time period, just different perspectives.  Still a lot of story telling for a movie.


----------



## Aevin (Feb 8, 2005)

...

...

ENDER'S GAME MOVIE?!!!!  

Why haven't I heard of this before?!

AAAAARGH!!!!

-----
*commences sanity*

Well, if Ender's Game and Ender's Shadow were put together into one movie, I think that could work well.  It would just require a bit of selective cutting for the most important scenes.  It might be hard to focus on both Ender and Bean, but if OSC himself is writing the screenplay, then how could it be bad?


----------



## The Holy Moly (Feb 8, 2005)

Dark Aevin said:
			
		

> ... then how could it be bad?




Oh great, you jinxed it!

Well, it's going to blow for sure now!


----------



## Aevin (Feb 8, 2005)

*giggles*

I had no idea I had such power.  Let me try again.

Good lord ...  An Ender's Game movie?!  How could it possibly be good?

...

I hope it works.


----------



## stereomuse (Feb 8, 2005)

Ugh... Its being directed by Wolfgang Peterson, he has a reputation for ruining good books *coughs*_Troy_*coughs*


----------



## Aevin (Feb 8, 2005)

All joking aside, I think it has the potential to be great.  A huge potential obstacle would be the casting--when you've got very young main characters, finding actors actually talented enough to play the roles would be very difficult.  I mean ... we're talking significantly younger than Harry Potter actors playing pretty major roles.  It could be potentially very tricky.


----------



## Talia_Brie (Feb 8, 2005)

OSC isn't writing the final screenplay. He wrote one on contract to Warner Bros, who have now contracted the 2 guys who wrote Xmen 2 to rewrite it.

Don't get too excited though, there's been no movement on it in the last 12 months. No cast predictions, no filming schedules. Nothing. It still might not happen.


----------



## Madness (Feb 8, 2005)

Card is definitly one of my favorite authors, but I stick to the Ender series and it's shadow series which focuses mainly on Bean, and some of the others from Ender's Game.

Although I personally enjoyed them, I think the books following Ender's Game (Speaker for the Dead, Children of the Mind, etc)  were unintentionally written by Card for another audience than Ender's Game. They delt alot more with Ender has a adult, where as alot of teen's couldn't relate as well as they had with Ender's Game.

Don't actually know why I said that, jus wanted to place my thoughts on it.

As for the movie, I really don't want to see it. Any book i've read that has become a movie always disappoints me, because the casted characters never lives up to the characters in my mind. Except for the LOTR hobbits.

- Madness


----------



## SoÃ±adora (Feb 8, 2005)

From his series, I've read Ender's Game and Ender's Shawdow. Both really amazing and yes, awe-worthy books. So many complexities of the mind stuffed into each one O_O And we get to read it straight out of.. the mind in question? Bean or Ender. I loved them...


----------



## kerpoe (Feb 16, 2005)

I hate Orson Scott Card, he's a cheap excuse for pulp fiction


----------



## Creative_Insanity (Feb 17, 2005)

I've only read the Ender Quartet and the Shadow series (Bean). I liked them quite a lot, though. Orson Scott Card is a wonderful writer.


----------



## The Holy Moly (Feb 23, 2005)

kerpoe said:
			
		

> I hate Orson Scott Card, he's a cheap excuse for pulp fiction



That's a great reason to hate somebody.   :roll:


----------



## doctor (Oct 13, 2005)

I have yet to "hear" mention of 'Pastwatch: The Redemption of Christopher Columbus' on any of these O.S.C. posts. I'm sorry, but was I the only one who loved this book.

P.S. I think, due to time zones (I am in Taiwan), I am the only one posting on this forum at the moment. Sorry 'bout that.


----------

